# [APP][ROOT][4.0+] SMS Limit Tool



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
Some time ago, I posted an app that would raise the limit on the number of SMS Messages that could be sent before seeing the ever-annoying warning dialog that you text too much. However, this app only worked on JellyBean 4.1 and was very ROM specific, so I set out to improve upon the idea a little.

The "new" app will work on ANY (to my knowledge) rooted device running Android 4.0+ and allows you to set the limits yourself (within reason). Basically, just load it up, set your limits, click apply, and reboot. The settings will stick unless you wipe data or factory reset your device and I included an option to return to defaults if need be.

There is a known problem with the reboot binary on some HTC devices not playing well, so you may have to reboot manually. Please let me know if you encounter any other problems with it and I'll work through them.

You can grab the apk from HERE. There is an identical donate version available from the market if you're feeling generous.

Play Store Link


----------



## Magestic (Oct 28, 2012)

Been looking for this forever thank you so much!


----------



## artvandelay440 (Feb 27, 2012)

Fantastic as usual!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

